
Ask HN: Good reads about ethics for programmers? - mthwl
Looking for resources, articles, blog posts, or just a discussion about programming ethics.<p>For example, ACM has a Code of Ethics: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.acm.org&#x2F;about&#x2F;code-of-ethics<p>But, it&#x27;s quite old. Looking for some more modern examples and thoughts about how we choose the kind of work that we will do. Particularly as software finds its way into more and more of everyone&#x27;s life.
======
dpeck
A Gift of Fire, [http://smile.amazon.com/Gift-Fire-Ethical-Computing-
Technolo...](http://smile.amazon.com/Gift-Fire-Ethical-Computing-
Technology/dp/0132492679), is used often in university level CS Ethics
courses.

------
hey_mickie
I thought this was a great talk from PyCon this year:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbKjRRbjZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbKjRRbjZs)

